# fbt and horned frogs tank sizes



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

what size would be best for either of thes might be abal to get a fish tank i was thinkin of useing but not sure on the size at the moment

if it big enouth what one of thes spices would u reconmemd witch is the easyest etc


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

FBT are more aquatic so they could be best in a fish tank.
I have no idea about sizes though :blush:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

was thinking more fbt's

but i like horned and pacmans too


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Get both :whistling2:

Thats what I did!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

whitch are the most enjoyerbal and most active

think the tink is abot 2 and a half foot long


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

fbt's.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Definatly fbt's, to be honest i only ever properly see my horned frog twice a week for feeding


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

new they bery them selfs do they stay there for that long witch was wy i was thinking more fbt's i do like hornds tho


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

my FBT are alot more active, 

My horned frog sits there and pretends to hide in the soil... well he was completely covered today! Took me ages to find the little so and so!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

lol

im like that with my whites keeps me entertaind for ages looking for them


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

the tank is a 3ft by 1ft is this big enough and how meny can i put in there


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i'de say fbt... i'de say around 4-6 of them in a tank that size


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

got the tank home now so ill be going for fbt's just needs a good clean and setting up


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

going to do water land set up how much shold i do


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

sort of up to you... 50/50, 60water 40land, 70water 30land... there probs the average ratios


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres my fbt setup  Have more water than land because mine are always in the water poking their heads out


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

thats a nice set up what size tank are u useing 

what sort of filter is that u have

do u have a heat mat and lighting or any thing


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

pmd u


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

still undicided


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

undecided on what part ?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

what frogs i like hornd frogs and pac man frogs more but fbt's are more active


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

well,i think you should go with what you really want,
however you got to start somewhere,and F/B are cool.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

think im going to go with fbt's as there more active pacman only seem to bury them selves most of the time


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

good luck,
will you show pictures when you get them ?


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

will do wont be till end of next month tho need to get tank seyt up first


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

guess i'll have to wait then  lol


----------

